
Lessons from Coinbase’s Wild Ascent - tosh
http://firstround.com/review/lessons-from-coinbases-wild-ascent-four-rules-for-scaling/
======
fogetti
Good for him. I am truly glad for him. But I don't really get the point of
this type of articles e.g. `Brace yourself to become a billionaire`, `Watch
out for hypregrowth`, etc.

OK. I'll watch out. Thanks for the heads up. :D

~~~
CPLX
First Round articles universally have this sheen of content free smarminess
that reads like self parody, or something Mike Judge would come up with.

------
strken
I was hoping for something like "don't use an AP NoSQL database for storing
your financial transactions". I've always wondered how and why they chose
MongoDB.

~~~
aero-
What's the best current alternative database for storing financial
transactions? Just use a SQL over a NoSQL?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
PostgreSQL all the way down. I know I'm in the minority here.

~~~
lawn
I doubt you're the minority TBH.

------
contingencies
I wonder why you would need to add engineers to scale an automated trading
platform. Extra features, sure. But scaling? Shouldn't be an issue if things
are reasonably designed.

~~~
uuuups
Had to take a look at your profile and when I read "Formerly first employee
and architect @ Kraken (2011-2015)" I spilled my coffee all over the place.

This Kraken which was barely usable during the hype?

Was the "Your transaction might have not succeed, please reload" message
designed by you?

~~~
contingencies
Dear snarky anonymous coward, if you read carefully you would realise that no,
that all happened after I left (2015). Bonus reading:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18140251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18140251)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18140482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18140482)

~~~
talltimtom
So your implying that kraken was a great system when you where there and only
became a clusterfuck after you left? AFAIK they didn’t decide to exchange a
perfectly working and scalable framework for one that was incapable of
handling basic functionality for a larger user base during 2016, though I
might be wrong. Feel free to enlighten me.

~~~
contingencies
No idea what went on after I left. Just saw the media. I am sure if it had
anything to do with me I would have been contacted.

